# Washing House Before Painting



## Millions (Jun 5, 2011)

How does everyone go about "washing" the house prior to painting the exterior? I typically either just pressure was it from top to bottom and spray mildew areas with a bleach solution. Or I will use a bleach solution on the entire home and rinse it off. This all involves getting on ladders. 

I have been reading about soft washing lately and it looks like you don't need to get on ladders if you have the right pressure washer. I see some reach 3 stories. 

Let me know what your process is. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Millions said:


> How does everyone go about "washing" the house prior to painting the exterior? I typically either just pressure was it from top to bottom and spray mildew areas with a bleach solution. Or I will use a bleach solution on the entire home and rinse it off. This all involves getting on ladders.
> 
> I have been reading about soft washing lately and it looks like you don't need to get on ladders if you have the right pressure washer. I see some reach 3 stories.
> Let me know what your process is. Thanks!


Give me a call sometime Ill give you a great deal on washing houses if you have enough of them


----------



## Millions (Jun 5, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> Give me a call sometime Ill give you a great deal on washing houses if you have enough of them


Hey Dave! Appreciate the offer but I'll have to pass. I am just looking at better ways to do it. Just bought a new pressure washer and want to learn how to maximize it. I see your from Charlotte and and I am new in the area and would love to network.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> Give me a call sometime Ill give you a great deal on washing houses if you have enough of them


 Your one in a million!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I usually bomb beers an then unfasten my pants by moving the zipper in a downward position. Then i proceed to urinate on the home. I like to mark my turf, and the acids cut down on grime. 

Hope this helps, best of luck !


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Millions said:


> How does everyone go about "washing" the house prior to painting the exterior? I typically either just pressure was it from top to bottom and spray mildew areas with a bleach solution. Or I will use a bleach solution on the entire home and rinse it off. This all involves getting on ladders.
> 
> I have been reading about soft washing lately and it looks like you don't need to get on ladders if you have the right pressure washer. I see some reach 3 stories.
> 
> Let me know what your process is. Thanks!


basicly you use low pressure soap nozzles to apply the soap and to rinse the house, letting the chemicals do all the work.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought a 6 position nozzle from HD that has a long range soap and the regular short range soap. I use 12.5% Sodium Hypochlorite (Pool chlorine), detergent, water, and Jomax in my mix. I apply the soap with the long range soap nozzle, wait a few minutes (5 or so) and then rinse it off with the long range rinse nozzle. The rinse nozzle raises the pressure in the line to the point where the downstreamer will no longer draw chemicals, so I don't have to keep walking back and forth to the machine. I cut my washing time down to probably less than a third of what I was spending before.


----------



## Millions (Jun 5, 2011)

mpminter said:


> I bought a 6 position nozzle from HD that has a long range soap and the regular short range soap. I use 12.5% Sodium Hypochlorite (Pool chlorine), detergent, water, and Jomax in my mix. I apply the soap with the long range soap nozzle, wait a few minutes (5 or so) and then rinse it off with the long range rinse nozzle. The rinse nozzle raises the pressure in the line to the point where the downstreamer will no longer draw chemicals, so I don't have to keep walking back and forth to the machine. I cut my washing time down to probably less than a third of what I was spending before.


Thanks that helps. I will check out HD. What amounts of each do you put in your mixture? Did you make this yourself or read about it somewhere? Any good resources you can recommend on this? 

Thanks!


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Right now I'm using 3 gallons of 12.5%, a handful of Simple Cherry, 1 qt. of Jomax, and top off the 5'er with water (1.75 gallons). Seems to be working pretty good. Just so you know, bleach does have a shelf life, so don't buy more than you will use in a relatively short period of time.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Born and raised in Charlotte good to have you here. What neighborhoods are you working in? 

Look in the pressure washing section of this site. You should be able to figure some things out with some research. You don't have to invest a lot initially to begin seeing many ways to save time cleaning a home. But once you see how much more productive it is to have things like shut off valves at the handle, certain tips, certain wands and chemicals doing the work you will be happy to get all you need. Don't look to have it set up overnight. It seems you already have a basic understanding of how to clean a house, so look around the pressure washing section and learn as you go. Plenty of info there for you.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> I usually bomb beers an then unfasten my pants by moving the zipper in a downward position. Then i proceed to urinate on the home. I like to mark my turf, and the acids cut down on grime.
> 
> Hope this helps, best of luck !


 Thanks a million!


----------



## Millions (Jun 5, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Born and raised in Charlotte good to have you here. What neighborhoods are you working in?
> 
> Look in the pressure washing section of this site. You should be able to figure some things out with some research. You don't have to invest a lot initially to begin seeing many ways to save time cleaning a home. But once you see how much more productive it is to have things like shut off valves at the handle, certain tips, certain wands and chemicals doing the work you will be happy to get all you need. Don't look to have it set up overnight. It seems you already have a basic understanding of how to clean a house, so look around the pressure washing section and learn as you go. Plenty of info there for you.


Thank you I appreciate the advice! I most of overlooked the power washing section, I wasn't aware there was one. 

I am currently on marketing to Huntersville and Cornelius and it's working out great so far! I really love the area and the people are great. :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Early in my career I was going to Huntersville every day when they were filling it up with new homes. Good little trek there up Statesville Ave. A little further to Lake Norman. I'm sure there is plenty to do all over that area really. Your company big or little? How long have you been in Charlotte?


----------



## Millions (Jun 5, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Early in my career I was going to Huntersville every day when they were filling it up with new homes. Good little trek there up Statesville Ave. A little further to Lake Norman. I'm sure there is plenty to do all over that area really. Your company big or little? How long have you been in Charlotte?


I've only been here a few months. I'm running 5 guys right now, so I guess medium.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Well there is definitely no shortage of work to do there. Grats on being in a good town I hope you do well there.


----------



## vancouver painters (Feb 16, 2014)

I would hate to be using a power washer that could reach 3 stories if I were working anywhere close to power lines. That could be a recipe for disaster. 
Safety first. 

https://myspace.com/vancouver_painting


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

vancouver painters said:


> I would hate to be using a power washer that could reach 3 stories if I were working anywhere close to power lines. That could be a recipe for disaster.
> Safety first.
> 
> https://myspace.com/vancouver_painting


Either don't spray the power lines or hold on for the big bang to come along. My old boss has an extension pole that reached 18-20', That thing was cool but also if you weren't ready if would blow back and kind of act like a broken water hose whipping all around. I recently saw them for sale around $125.00 and want to pick one up. I don't care for power washing off ladders any more.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Either don't spray the power lines or hold on for the big bang to come along. My old boss has an extension pole that reached 18-20', That thing was cool but also if you weren't ready if would blow back and kind of act like a broken water hose whipping all around. I recently saw them for sale around $125.00 and want to pick one up. I don't care for power washing off ladders any more.



Find some of my old posts on downstreaming and you won't have to do either. (use ladders or extension poles, which we call yellow noodles)


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

vancouver painters said:


> I would hate to be using a power washer that could reach 3 stories if I were working anywhere close to power lines. That could be a recipe for disaster.
> Safety first.
> 
> https://myspace.com/vancouver_painting


We usually have no issues though you have to be aware. I was washing from the ground and as soon as my water stream hit some worn insulation I about sh-t myself. It arc'd, popped and smoked.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Find some of my old posts on downstreaming and you won't have to do either. (use ladders or extension poles, which we call yellow noodles)


I have been wondering what downstreaming was, I will look some of your posts up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Find some of my old posts on downstreaming and you won't have to do either. (use ladders or extension poles, which we call yellow noodles)


I love this search feature on here, I couldn't find ny of your posts so I googled downstreaming.

Right now we can't afford a huge trailer machine. What size GPM machine would be best. Right now we have a small PW I think it's 4 GPM. I do want to get a more powerful one.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I have been wondering what downstreaming was, I will look some of your posts up.


Stop posting on the bacon's thread and do more reading on stuff that matters dude!! 

FYI don't ask questions about mixing ratios and chems. They don't share stuff like that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Stop posting on the bacon's thread and do more reading on stuff that matters dude!!
> 
> FYI don't ask questions about mixing ratios and chems. They don't share stuff like that.


I thought I was doing good refraining from posting constantly on the bacon thread lol. Hmmm I wonder if i can make a bacon downstreamer? :whistling2:

I will be reading as much as I can find on downstreaming.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i washed homes off ladders for years, until i got tired of it.
get yourself set up with a nice selection of LONG wands, tips, downstreamers, ball valves, and an assortment of guns, pistols, and quick connects.
also check out the x-jet
let your solution do more of the work for you as well.
the extension poles ive purchased have not held up nearly as well as the poiles ive made myself out of galvanized pipe and fittings. they are still in service and the high dollar telescoping poles are in my parts pile.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I thought I was doing good refraining from posting constantly on the bacon thread lol. Hmmm I wonder if i can make a bacon downstreamer? :whistling2:
> 
> I will be reading as much as I can find on downstreaming.


Im totally lost on this bacon thing ? Lol.....not a clue


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

this is mainly what you need

http://pressuretek.com/dostnokit.html


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I love this search feature on here, I couldn't find ny of your posts so I googled downstreaming.
> 
> Right now we can't afford a huge trailer machine. What size GPM machine would be best. Right now we have a small PW I think it's 4 GPM. I do want to get a more powerful one.



4 gpm is perfect for downstreaming. It will mix a good ratio of 12% sodium hypochlorite (liquid pool shock strength bleach) with the water coming out of your pump. It should also be enough flow to get you to heights of 30'+.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> 4 gpm is perfect for downstreaming. It will mix a good ratio of 12% sodium hypochlorite (liquid pool shock strength bleach) with the water coming out of your pump. It should also be enough flow to get you to heights of 30'+.


Thanks. My last PW was 8 GPM but died and we had to kind of scramble and bought the 4 GPM to get us by until this season. I am actually looking at some other tips and attachments on Pressure Tek's website.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Im totally lost on this bacon thing ? Lol.....not a clue


I have a tendency of referring a lot about bacon. Bacon is my cure all to every issue I face lol.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> 4 gpm is perfect for downstreaming. It will mix a good ratio of 12% sodium hypochlorite (liquid pool shock strength bleach) with the water coming out of your pump. It should also be enough flow to get you to heights of 30'+.


How many gpm does a standard house produce? When using a 4gpm machine do you just hook up to the outside water spout? I've noticed different houses produce different water flows. How is this handled in pro washing?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Andyman said:


> How many gpm does a standard house produce? When using a 4gpm machine do you just hook up to the outside water spout? I've noticed different houses produce different water flows. How is this handled in pro washing?


We have done some homes that were on a well system and it slowed us down at time.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> We have done some homes that were on a well system and it slowed us down at time.


We've actually had to bring a water truck on site for some jobs where they had an low-yield well. Fortunately, that's been for farmers around here who can borrow a water truck from the ag chemical places.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Andyman said:


> How many gpm does a standard house produce? When using a 4gpm machine do you just hook up to the outside water spout? I've noticed different houses produce different water flows. How is this handled in pro washing?


I think most homes average around 5gpm.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> We've actually had to bring a water truck on site for some jobs where they had an low-yield well. Fortunately, that's been for farmers around here who can borrow a water truck from the ag chemical places.


I thought about that a couple times but the added cost was to much. I have learned if it's a well system find out the output before we even start. Even then that can be difficult to find out from the HO.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I thought about that a couple times but the added cost was to much. I have learned if it's a well system find out the output before we even start. Even then that can be difficult to find out from the HO.


The one thing I learned right away is that the water trucks are for filling big spray rigs and don't typically have GHT. That was a quick 28-mile trip I'd rather forget.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Beware of old homes with a well.
Check that out during the estimating process. You don't want to drop the ball on that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

high fibre said:


> Beware of old homes with a well.
> Check that out during the estimating process. You don't want to drop the ball on that.


Around here it could be newer homes as well. That is one of the first thing I ask when talking to a HO. It's one of those things you don't think about until you actually try to PW a house that's on a well system.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, I run into low pressure a lot here in the mountains. Some homes run as little as 2.5-3 GPM. It's not uncommon for spring fed homes to have 1000 gallon holding tanks either. 

I have a 4gpm machine that I use when I can, and a 2.5 to use when I have to.

One job I'm looking at for spring has these limitations. The washing includes several decks, and will have to broken into three days to allow the tank to refill unless I bring in water.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Andyman said:


> How many gpm does a standard house produce? When using a 4gpm machine do you just hook up to the outside water spout? I've noticed different houses produce different water flows. How is this handled in pro washing?


I have machines that output 10 gpm. Those trucks have twin 55 gallon water reserve tanks (18"x18" base square/vertical tanks). Even if you run a 2 gpm machine, you should use some type of reserve tank/well to circulate your unloader through. When you are not spraying, even for a couple of minutes, the water heats up quickly inside the pump causing the internals to expand. Pumps are built with tight tolerances so this can cause premature problems. 

Most homes here have adequate supply to keep up with our reserves. I have measured 3 gpm's on a well to 9+ gpm on newer high-end construction.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

high fibre said:


> Beware of old homes with a well.
> Check that out during the estimating process. You don't want to drop the ball on that.


Agreed. been there, done that. A job bid for 3 hrs can quickly turn into 5+ hrs while you wait for tanks to fill or if you have no reserve, you can damage your machine. City or well water is always something you want to ascertain.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Millions said:


> I typically either just pressure was it from top to bottom and spray mildew areas with a bleach solution.


It is actually best to wash from bottom to top, especially if there are areas that are being washed that will not be painted. Areas below stay wet and as you wash the upper areas any cleaner being washed off of the house will not streak or stain the wet areas below.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Just an issue of semantics. Soap from the bottom up and wash from the top down to prevent what Roamer mentioned.


----------

